# Guide to being a Gentleman in 2008



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

https://artofmanliness.com/wp-content/free_ebook.PDF
Discuss!


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

It seems pretty straightforward and clear. I don't think I saw anything in there I wasn't already familiar with.

I'm not sure that said ebook will accomplish it's goals though. Like many things, those who will seek it out are already working on the problem, those who need to read it most will not do so. Sending it in email might be seen as a slight.

Unfortunately the propagation of manners and decency is something that only seems to occur through leadership by example. I know of no short cuts.


----------



## ConservativeFellow (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like to discuss the topic of cultivating gentlemanliness more. It seems very hard to be polished with immaculate dress and manners without being "at a distance" any time you are in public.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Before any society can produce gentlemen, that society must needs first produce men. Picking through the debitage of american masculinity; the slack jawed, gently bewildered walking wounded, metrosexual, grunge,industrial,queer eye for the straight guy calls for working cuffbuttons and antibiotic soap.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Before any society can produce gentlemen, that society must needs first produce men. Picking through the debitage of american masculinity; the slack jawed, gently bewildered walking wounded, metrosexual, grunge,industrial,queer eye for the straight guy calls for working cuffbuttons and antibiotic soap.


and don't forget the cologne,one man always needs to smell good but not too much of it.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Bay Rum, Old Spice in the morning, because that is what the family barber splashed on me that magical day he first had to trim pubescent whiskers from my sideburns. Then it's a moveable feast of scents. Just excuse me from dead male deer glands that bobbleheaded girls think is masculine. Oh, happy new year Howard.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Bay Rum, Old Spice in the morning, because that is what the family barber splashed on me that magical day he first had to trim pubescent whiskers from my sideburns. Then it's a moveable feast of scents. Just excuse me from dead male deer glands that bobbleheaded girls think is masculine. Oh, happy new year Howard.


don't forget the masculine scent of Lagerfeld.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

The piece seems simplistic, not unlike a high school term paper. And it is amateurish. There is a subject verb error near the beginning.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Not to mention that the "1857" telegram concerns a football game and is dated 1930.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

always dress appropriately for a nice woman and not too slovenly.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*what if*



Howard said:


> always dress appropriately for a nice woman and not too slovenly.


But what if you are not a nice woman?

Gurdon


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

My father summed it up in one sentence, "A gentleman is always gracious".


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Gurdon said:


> But what if you are not a nice woman?
> 
> Gurdon


So I guess you can dress as you wish but still It always pays to dress nicely,it creates a good impression.


----------



## Mike89LX (Jan 15, 2009)

radix023 said:


> It seems pretty straightforward and clear. I don't think I saw anything in there I wasn't already familiar with.
> 
> I'm not sure that said ebook will accomplish it's goals though. Like many things, those who will seek it out are already working on the problem, those who need to read it most will not do so. Sending it in email might be seen as a slight.
> 
> Unfortunately the propagation of manners and decency is something that only seems to occur through leadership by example. I know of no short cuts.


It is a good start for those just seeking to change their ways I feel, or possibly a good way to brush up on some things. For instance I was never clear what a good tip for hotel staff would be (I don't stay in them very often) so that was helpful to me


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

msphotog said:


> My father summed it up in one sentence, "A gentleman is always gracious".


Good way to live. I am sorry I can't always follow this rule.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Can someone skim that and tell me if we are still allowed to punch people out? The cover graphic has me confused! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I seem to recall reading this one: "A gentleman never offends someone unintentionally."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ksinc said:


> Can someone skim that and tell me if we are still allowed to punch people out? The cover graphic has me confused! :icon_smile_big:


punch people out for what reason?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Howard said:


> punch people out for what reason?


We don't know, but the guy clearly "has his dukes up.":icon_smile_big:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

ksinc said:


> We don't know, but the guy clearly "has his dukes up.":icon_smile_big:


Is that John L. Sullivan?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Is that John L. Sullivan?


Yes, a fine gentleman; if ever there was one.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Yes, a fine gentleman; if ever there was one.


_I can lick any man in the house! _You had better be a tough guy, if you're going to make that claim!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> _I can lick any man in the house! _You had better be a tough guy, if you're going to make that claim!


I wonder if he could take someone like Kimbo?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> I seem to recall reading this one: "A gentleman never offends someone unintentionally."


Not when intentional offense is so much more fun.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> _I can lick any man in the house! _You had better be a tough guy, if you're going to make that claim!


Want to lick me?


----------

